# Asian Hot Sauce!



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've been eating "Chili Garlic Sauce" for a while, the one with the green cap on a clear plastic jar with the rooster on it made in California. It is great but I want to try something different.
I've tried making my own but it hasn't worked out well, therefore I would appreciate any other Asian hot sauce recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SRIRACHA HOT CHILI SAUCE

Hand down one of the best out there. I put that only almost everything I eat. It's also has the rooster on the bottle w/ green squeeze out cap. It's more of a pace compare to the one in the jar where you still see seeds and everything else.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> SRIRACHA HOT CHILI SAUCE
> 
> Hand down one of the best out there. I put that only almost everything I eat. It's also has the rooster on the bottle w/ green squeeze out cap. It's more of a pace compare to the one in the jar where you still see seeds and everything else.


Same thing I use. I've been wanting to try some of the Thai chili sauces though...I've seen different brands, but haven't yet. Although not Asian, the Chalulla hot sauce and garlic chili sauce is pretty darn good too. There was another thread on them not long ago.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*chilie garlic sauce*

google Purgatory pepper sauce and look for garlic-a-holic. it has cayenne, tahi sirachi and scotch bonnet peppers. all our local oriental shops and resturanys have it.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Try: Death sauce, After Death, Sudden Death, and Mega Death sauce.

A lil dab will kill ya!!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks CrawFish, I have seen that Sriracha but never bought it... I will try it. I don't want lip numbing, burning hot sauce... just something to kick things up a notch. 

Sprtsracer... I have Cholula in my fridge. Good in spaghetti sauce. Got it at Wally World.

Sometimes at a buffet I just ask for a small plastic container to take the hot sauce to go!
Alot of restaurants make their own so every place tastes a little different... I like that.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i can get you a chinese recipe from my mum.

involves you grinding those peppers tho.

and getting some chinese ingredients.

outcome is a brown, spicy sweet sauce. 
good for meats.


i find sriracha/sour hotsauces good for vegetables or noodle dishes.
i dont use it on meats as it takes away a meats sweet taste.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> SaAlthough not Asian, the Chalulla hot sauce and garlic chili sauce is pretty darn good too. There was another thread on them not long ago.


Yeah, Treed turned me on to the chili garlic. I've already gone through a bottle since that thread and I'm about 1/3 of the way through the second. Gooood stuff!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im still trying to get the recipe from my mum.

kinda hard trying to find the english name for a chinese ingredient


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

here's a sort of sauce (consistency is thicker than a pour outta the bottle thing) -- i make it to serve over grilled chicken breasts or turkey tenderloins, but would be good on fish too, if you want some heat (its heart healthy, too)

combine in a mini-blender or chopper:

< 1/4 c. olive oil
1/2 of a tomato, or 4-6 grape tomatoes
sml handful of parsley
juice of 1/2 - 1 lemon (to taste)
2 scallions, tops included, or 1 shallot
2 cloves garlic
S & P (optional--couple of shakes, couple of grinds)
2 dried cayenne peppers (for more heat, use 3, or use habaneros, but i caution you, this kinda heat sneaks up on you & you don't realize how hot it is til a
bit after the bite! -- if it gets too hot, add a little sugar)

quantities of ingredients are flexible, you can add more of this & less of that, but the above is the basic.

process all ingred. in a food chopper or mini blender til blended. it will not be completely smooth. serve over poultry of choice or fish.

i don't know how long this lasts, cuz we never try to keep it - it gets all gone.
it is also good mixed with a little mayo to make a nice spread with a kick for chicken/turkey sandwiches the next day.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Yeah, Treed turned me on to the chili garlic. I've already gone through a bottle since that thread and I'm about 1/3 of the way through the second. Gooood stuff!


I sit around and eat that stuff on saltines. Ryan (firespyder) turned me on to the regular.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> I sit around and eat that stuff on saltines. Ryan (firespyder) turned me on to the regular.


Remind me to never take a truck ride with you. 

Actually I tried that the other day and it's damn good.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

all the ingredients can be found at your local chinese supermarkets

little pointy peppers (they come green red orange) - a good bag size
garlic - one or one and half , depends on personal taste
the chinese dried black beans (dunno what its called in english, think they are soybeans.) - small handful, strong taste. dont need too many
seasame oil - couple of good swigs
essence of chicklen - a good spoon or two
dried baby shrimps - small handful of these too
soy sauce - like seasame oil - good swigs

put everything into a blender!!! BRRR!RRR!R!R!R! into a slighty thick yet not runny water paste

then cook it in a pot under a very low fire for a couple of hours.
this helps cook it, and kills off any bad mojo, because of the oil if you add alot. it preserves the sauce. even when not in the fridge.
the oil raises to top, makes a thin-thick layer and acts like a lid.

again, im just translating this from my mum.
there are no set ingredient amounts. so you can play with how hot or mild you want to make the sauce

extras: for more favor you can add some minced meats while its cooking.


remember: amount of ingredients = size of batch. play around to your liking.
but my mum generally makes a big batch then stores it all in jars with lids.
lasts a very long time in the fridge.


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

*Speaking of hot sauce*

Does anyone have the recipe for the Korean style sushi red hot sauce? 
I saw it made one with the red pepper sauce vinegar sugar and I cant remember what else or if that is it.

Thanks 
Noreaster


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

If you're near a Tijuana Flats (one near Willis Wayside in Virginia Beach) check out there sauces.... they actually have sauces behind the counter that you need to sign a waiver for! :O 

I'm a big fan of the sriracha chili sauce... friggin' AMAZING over ahi. Great all-around stuff, I use it for marinates, dressings, sauces, etc.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*ooeric...*



ooeric said:


> little pointy peppers (they come green red orange) - a good bag size


Are these dried or fresh?



ooeric said:


> garlic - one or one and half , depends on personal taste


Bulbs or cloves? I assume cloves...but I do LIKE garlic

Thanks


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Noreaster said:


> Does anyone have the recipe for the Korean style sushi red hot sauce?
> I saw it made one with the red pepper sauce vinegar sugar and I cant remember what else or if that is it.
> 
> Thanks
> Noreaster


I am not sure but I think they mix Hoisin sauce in with the pepper sauce. I eat this Sushi salad called Hwae Dup Bap from a Korean grocery store in Catonsville and the sauce they provide I think is the same one you are talikng about. It is mildly hot yet spicy but it has a soft and mildy sweet undertone. I always get an extra tub of sauce for my sushi salad


----------

